
Twitter versus Facebook: Scraping, Faking and Influencing - pdharka
https://medium.com/@piyushd/twitter-versus-facebook-scraping-faking-and-influencing-1082f116cbe3#.6ejboeyky
======
mazenqd
An interesting insight on how Twitter could be losing the ads war and what it
could do to boost its growth.

Given the efficiency of Facebook (and the inefficiency of Twitter) in
detecting fake accounts, why would it help other platforms like Twitter in
solving their problem?

~~~
pdharka
Might explain why there isn't one already. The benefit to Twitter is much more
apparent. Helping them out might eat into Facebook's revenue. If Twitter can
find some common ground with Facebook or if some 3rd party can, such a service
would be possible.

Would be interested to discuss if such a situation is likely.

